# Identify a bike from 1931-1934



## JL Mast (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi everybody,

For a comicbook I'm working on, I'm trying to figure out what kind of bike is in this picture:















The picture was taken between 1931 and 1934, in New-York. It's supposed to be an Iver Johnson bicycle, but I'm not sure the logo in the front of the bike match. Seems like the front of the bike is in one color and the back is in black.
If anyone can help me identify the bike, it will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you,

PS: Not sure if I posted my message in the right place, if not, I apologize.
JL


----------



## StoneWoods (Sep 10, 2018)

Looks iver to me.


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2018)

The trim paint on the frame is Westfield style.


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## JL Mast (Sep 10, 2018)

Thank you Stonewoods & Catfish!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 11, 2018)

catfish said:


> The trim paint on the frame is Westfield style.




I was thinking the same thing.


----------

